# looking for work for a loader with a 10' box blade



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

anyone needing help with a loader with a 10' box blade or for moving snow around? need to get some things set up soon for this winter. let me know if you may need some help.


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

I might have some work for you, send me a pm with your hourly rate. Can you work in Wyoming, Michigan?


----------

